# Brać się/wziąć się za coś a "Brać się/wziąć się do czegoś



## Włoskipolak 72

„Brać się/wziąć się za coś” a „Brać się/wziąć się do czegoś” ..

I'm sorry but I couldn't resist....! 
chciałem tylko _odświeżyć sobie pamięć_. ..!

(B_rać się/wziąć się za coś_) *oznacza chwytanie siebie albo kogoś za różne części ciała* 
_Wzięli się za ręce_...
Ono to występuje zawsze w połączeniu z nazwą części ciała!

(B_rać się/wziąć się do czegoś_) *oznacza *przykładowo *rozpoczynanie jakichś działań, zabieranie się do czegoś *

_Po szkole wziął się od razu do lekcji_, a nie _za lekcje_; 
_Wypiwszy kawę, wziął się do pracy_, a nie _za pracę_ itp.).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> „Brać się/wziąć się za coś” a „Brać się/wziąć się do czegoś” ..
> 
> I'm sorry but I couldn't resist....!
> chciałem tylko _odświeżyć sobie pamięć_. ..!
> 
> (B_rać się/wziąć się za coś_) *oznacza chwytanie siebie albo kogoś za różne części ciała*
> _Wzięli się za ręce_...
> Ono to występuje zawsze w połączeniu z nazwą części ciała!
> 
> (B_rać się/wziąć się do czegoś_) *oznacza *przykładowo *rozpoczynanie jakichś działań, zabieranie się do czegoś *
> 
> _Po szkole wziął się od razu do lekcji_, a nie _za lekcje_;
> _Wypiwszy kawę, wziął się do pracy_, a nie _za pracę_ itp.).


Skąd wzięłeś te reguły? Obie konstrukcje używa się w tym samym kontekście (i obie są poprawne), mają one tylko trochę inne konotacje. "Wziąć się za coś" poprzedza zazwyczaj nazwę zadania, a 
"Wziąć się ‎do‎ czegoś" poprzedza zazwyczaj nazwę czynności. W potocznej mowie obie konotacje zlewają się w jedno.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

W swoim polskim mówię "weź się za to" a nie "weź się do tego", chyba że "weź się do roboty",


----------



## Ben Jamin

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> W swoim polskim mówię "weź się za to" a nie "weź się do tego", chyba że "weź się do roboty",


Weź się do dzieła. Weź się do nauki. Weź się do rozwiązania tego problemu.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Ben Jamin said:


> Skąd wzięłeś te reguły? Obie konstrukcje używa się w tym samym kontekście (i obie są poprawne), mają one tylko trochę inne konotacje. "Wziąć się za coś" poprzedza zazwyczaj nazwę zadania, a
> "Wziąć się ‎do‎ czegoś" poprzedza zazwyczaj nazwę czynności. W potocznej mowie obie konotacje zlewają się w jedno.



Ja oczywiście w mowie potocznej zawsze używałem obie formy ale wszystko na to wskazuje ze być moze Pan polonista ma rację !? 
Co wy na to !?

Coraz częściej spotykam błędne formy związane z wyrażeniami _*brać się/wziąć się za coś* _oraz _*brać się/wziąć się do czegoś*_. Nierzadko bywają one z sobą utożsamiane, ale to niestety błąd. O tym, na czym on polega, traktują dzisiejsze rozważania. 

„Brać się/wziąć się za coś” a „Brać się/wziąć się do czegoś”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Ja oczywiście w mowie potocznej zawsze używałem obie formy ale wszystko na to wskazuje ze być moze Pan polonista ma rację !?
> Co wy na to !?
> 
> Coraz częściej spotykam błędne formy związane z wyrażeniami _*brać się/wziąć się za coś* _oraz _*brać się/wziąć się do czegoś*_. Nierzadko bywają one z sobą utożsamiane, ale to niestety błąd. O tym, na czym on polega, traktują dzisiejsze rozważania.
> 
> „Brać się/wziąć się za coś” a „Brać się/wziąć się do czegoś”.


Niestety, to uzasadnienie nie przekonuje mnie. W Polsce panuje nadal nabożny stosunek do językoznawstwa preskrypcyjnego, i negacja uzusu. W tym wypadku należu uznać, że etymologia tego zwrotu dawno już się zatarła w świadomości, i nie ma powodu, żeby przylepiać mu etykietkę niepoprawności. Nie ma również żadnego niebezpieczeństwa dwuznaczności ani innego nieporozumienia przy użyciu "_*brać się do czegoś*_."


----------



## yezyk

Ja jestem osłuchana z "zabierz się do", ale "weź się za".


----------



## jamarta

Ben Jamin said:


> Skąd wzięłeś te reguły? Obie konstrukcje używa się w tym samym kontekście (i obie są poprawne), mają one tylko trochę inne konotacje. "Wziąć się za coś" poprzedza zazwyczaj nazwę zadania, a
> "Wziąć się ‎do‎ czegoś" poprzedza zazwyczaj nazwę czynności. W potocznej mowie obie konotacje zlewają się w jedno.



W mowie potocznej różne rzeczy się zlewają i plączą.
Mnie uczyła tych reguł polonistka. Dawno temu, może coś się zmieniło.


----------

